# هل هناك كتاب مختصر في استخدامات المعادن وكيفية اختيارها ؟



## قسم ميكانيكا (26 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أريد كتابا يبين استخدامات المعادن وكيفية اختيارها 

بمعنى أوضح لو أنني أريد مثلا اختيار معدن معين لماسورة يمشي بها بخار بدرجة حرارة معينة وضغط معين فما هو أنسب معدن لهذه الماسورة ؟

أيضا لو أنني أريد اختيار معدن معين لماسورة يمشي بها محلول كيميائي معين فما هو أنسب معدن لهذه الماسورة ؟

أعتقد الصورة الآن اتضحت

ولو هناك فصل في هذا الأمر في Standard Codes كالأزمي وغيره فيكون أفضل لكن بشرط أن يكون شامل لجميع الاحتياجات 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الاورفلي (26 ديسمبر 2008)

حبيبي العزيز استخدم كتاب key to steel حيث يوجد فيه كل ما تحتاجه عن المعادن وهو موجود في قرص وعلى شكل برنامج يتم تنصيبه اما نوع المعدن المستخدم في ماسوره او انبوب يتحمل درجات الحراره العاليه فهو (A106 )هذا اذا كان انبوب اما اذا كان صفائح او ما يسمى بليت يتحمل درجات حراره عاليه يتم اختيار (A516) .....وانا في خدمتك في اي سؤال وفي اي وقت اخوك حيدر ابو مؤمل من العراق الجريح


----------



## اسم مخالف543 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

اسطوانة key to steel معى وكذلك نسخة كاملة من كتاب مطبوعةلا استطيع التحميل من يريدها يرسل رسالة على ايميلى ويرسل لى رقم تليفونة[email protected]


----------



## اسم مخالف543 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

لتعميم الفائدة وللقائمين على الاشراف يوجد لدى كتب هندسية من اعظم الكتب فى العالم منهاpump-marks-vibration-machine design-sighlyكلها كتب مضغوطة ومنها على صورة ملفات pdfولايوجد لدى وقت او معرفة فى انزالها على الموقع من يريدها امكانية التنسيق معى لنشسخها وانالها على الموقع باسمى وباشسمة


----------



## اسم مخالف543 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

وكتاب machinery hand bookكذلك لدى عدة ترجمة من كتب عالمية عن اهيار رولمان البلى واسلبابة من كتلوجskf,ntnوكذلك اسباب انهيار التروس من كتاب maintance handbook


----------



## عامر سيد محمود (10 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد شرح مفصل عن لحام المعادن بانواعها وباللغة العربية اذا امكن


----------



## عامر سيد محمود (10 ديسمبر 2009)

ابحث عن كتب مجانية باللغة العربية تخص اللحام اذا امكن وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## tawhamada1984 (20 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا ممتن جدا لخدماتكم الجليله و لو سمحتم أنا مش عارف أحمل كتاب key to steel
وكتاب machinery hand book 
لو تقدروا تبعتهولى الكتابين على الايميل أكون شاكر جدا
[email protected]


----------



## ابومنصور الحارثي (1 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني الاعزاء لويستطيع احد ان يرسل لي على ايميلي الاشياء التالية
key to steel
 

machinery hand book 
ايميلي
[email protected]
اكون شاكر له


----------

